

The Case Against Female Self-Esteem - mustapha
http://mattforney.com/2013/09/16/the-case-against-female-self-esteem/

======
Millennium
That's some vile stuff, that is. He almost had a valid point when he was
talking about self-esteem needing a rational basis, but then he ruined that
argument by gender-loading everything. The rest is little more than the
ramblings of a predator, sexualizing vulnerability in a way that flies in the
face of even the historical attitudes he cites.

